# 1st listed code for pregnancy in MVA



## TSHCOLEMAN (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm confused on what code to use first for a pregnant woman in MVA and a pregnant woman with just having abdominal pain


----------



## BenG1969 (Feb 22, 2018)

*MVA Pregnant*

Hi,

In our office we follow this process when a pregnant woman is in a MVA.
Trauma/Injury during pregnancy
1.	Code O9A.XXX primary
2.	Then the injury S39.91XA
3.	Then How – W18.XXXX e.g.
4.	Then Where – if documented


Hope this helps.  I have been coding Repro for appx 6 mos at a Teaching hospital for PB coding.  So I am finding this specialty to be challenging but exciting at the same time.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 22, 2018)

O codes have sequencing priority and must always be first listed.  Unless the provider documents the pregnancy is unrelated to the current problem, you always choose an O code for the first listed code when the patient is pregnant.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Feb 22, 2018)

I concur with Deb.  Unless the physician specifically documents that there is absolutely no impact/relationship to the reason for encounter and the patient's pregnancy, you always code from the O section of ICD-10-CM.


----------

